# StaffPad (for iOS) App and Premium Libraries at a Discount (viaCostco/iTune gift cards)



## brandowalk (Oct 12, 2020)

FYI - If you have a Costco membership, there are often sales for iTune gift cards (approx 15%). You can get these cards at the warehouses or through the online store and use toward purchases in the StaffPad store. Not sure about other regions, but the iTune gift cards are currently on sale in Ontario, Canada. Hope this helps.

Brandon








musicbybrandonwalker | Instagram, Facebook | Linktree


Brandon Walker is an award-winning composer, producer, and multi-instrumentalist




linktr.ee


----------

